# Dent in forhead after a fall



## NicoleGuild (5 d ago)

Good day moms

O M G

My daughter had a fall about 10 months ago... she is now 18 months and still has a dent and slight discoloured bruise on her forhead. I Cannot accept its permanent... and Im obsessed about it. Iv taken her to two doctors and both are not concerned but neither can tell me if it will heal or whether its forever. 

My daughter was not with me at the time of the fall  and im still very angry with my hubby about it... so I need to accept it or have hope that it will improve!

Anyone else experienced a dent with a child... and does it heal?

SOS!!


----------

